# 12 y/o Quarter horse



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please and thanks


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice fellow. well balanced porportions, nice long neck, powerful neck, great hip angle, slightly upright shoulder, good open hocks, short front canons. only thing a bit odd are his hooves. the angles on front and back are so different, but maybe that is normal. he's a keeper!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice horse!


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm always a sucker for a lovely, rich toned bay <3 :wink:


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks! Any more?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm no confo expert but wanted to say he's gorgeous!<3 <3


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that the same horse as the one in your avatar (have admired that horse every time you post)?
If I had to find anything is that he is a bit rump high. I really do not see that as an issue.
That is a very nice horse. I'd be thrilled with him in the pasture.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> Is that the same horse as the one in your avatar (have admired that horse every time you post)?
> If I had to find anything is that he is a bit rump high. I really do not see that as an issue.
> That is a very nice horse. I'd be thrilled with him in the pasture.


Yes that's him. Thanks!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Very, very nice looking horse! The only thing I can possibly pick on is his shoulder being a TEENY tiny bit upright. I like him a lot, he looks very versatile and solid, and his color is just icing on the cake


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> Very, very nice looking horse! The only thing I can possibly pick on is his shoulder being a TEENY tiny bit upright. I like him a lot, he looks very versatile and solid, and his color is just icing on the cake


He's very versatile, he'll do pretty much anything


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful. But, this question begs to be asked, do you know his bloodlines?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleBayMare said:


> Beautiful. But, this question begs to be asked, do you know his bloodlines?


By Protect Your Assets out of a Zippo Bud Bar mare


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice looking horse, my favorite color too! He is a bit downhill, notice his hocks are higher than his knees? He has a very nice hip, big shoulder, and well muscled guy all over. I am liking him A LOT!


----------

